# Pants fit problem when sitting down



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a pair of 31/30 BB Clark chinos and everything feels fine while standing up. When I sit down, the pants are a little tight against my thighs but this is bearable. However, the crotch part of the pants is too tight to be comfortable. Does either of these two issues mean I should try "relaxed" pants or maybe go one waist size up? I am wondering if I get this problem because I have a small waist but fairly large thighs. Thanks.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you a bit chunky in the lower middle? 

This sounds like my type of problem--fat spreads out and tightens everything. I personally like going one size up in waist and having room in the waist, but if you aren't having waist troubles, you might want to just get some tailoring to widen the upper legs and rear.

A problem with getting off the rack waist sizes bigger is that the legs then become baggier all around, not only in problem areas. Check with a tailor about letting out problem areas first.

OTR clothes are all made differently and for different shapes without any clear labeling. You can get shirts and pants that are all the same size but all fit differently, even in the measured area labeled. You BB pants might fit a bit tight, but if you got a JAB or PF pair they might be tighter or looser.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Liquidus said:


> Does either of these two issues mean I should try "relaxed" pants or maybe go one waist size up? I am wondering if I get this problem because I have a small waist but fairly large thighs. Thanks.


Yes, and yes again.

Relaxed fit trousers = properly cut trousers. Fellows with thicker thighs but an average or smaller waist will always have this problem. You need slacks that are cut fuller through the thighs and crotch and that have enough rise.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

If the difference will not be too great, go a size up and have the waist taken in. That can be done pretty imperceptibly, so long as the rear pockets aren't brought together too much. After all, "relaxed fit" trousers can only take you so far, since the ones you want may not be available in that option.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*Again?*



Liquidus said:


> I have a pair of 31/30 BB Clark chinos and everything feels fine while standing up. When I sit down, the pants are a little tight against my thighs but this is bearable. However, the crotch part of the pants is too tight to be comfortable. Does either of these two issues mean I should try "relaxed" pants or maybe go one waist size up? I am wondering if I get this problem because I have a small waist but fairly large thighs. Thanks.


You are not seriously asking the same question you asked on another thread... are you? Yes, you are!


----------

